# Escoger disipador para LM7805



## 0110110h (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola estoy realizando un diseño en el que ""un lm7805 se conecta a la batería de un auto 12V"" y debe alimentar lo siguiente:

un NE555

un 74ls93 (contador binario 4 bits)

un 74ls02 (compuertas NOR X4)

dos 74ls21 (compuertas AND X4)

un 74ls73 (flip flop JK X2)

tres relé 5V (consumo de corriente 71.5mA, consumo de potencia 360mW)

1° **Creo que siendo exagerado el cálculo total de consumo de corriente seria: 

                       I = 50mA(por los 6 integrados)+250mA(por los 3 relés) = 300mA

2° **Luego realizo el cálculo de la potencia disipada por el lm7805:

                       P = (Vin - Vout)*I

                       P = (12V-5V)*0.3A = 2.1W

3° **Ahora calculo la temperatura a la que estaría la juntura del lm7805 sin un disipador:

                       Tj = Ta + (P * Rj-amb)              

                       Donde: Tj (temperatura de la juntura), Ta (temperatura ambiente, en este caso dentro del capot de un auto), 
                                   Rj-amb (resistencia térmica entre la juntura y el ambiente, se saca del datasheet)

                       Tj= 85°C + (2.1W * 65°C/W) = 221.5°C !

                       La máxima Tj para un lm7805 es 125°C, por lo tanto necesito un disipador.

4° **Debo calcular la resistencia térmica necesaria con la que debe contar el disipador para mantener al LM en 125°C o menos:

                       Tj > Ta + P*(Rj-c + Rd)

                       Donde: Tj (temperatura de la juntura), Ta (temperatura ambiente, en este caso dentro del capot de un auto), 
                                   Rj-c (resistencia térmica entre la juntura y la carcasa del integrado, se saca del datasheet), Rd (resistencia
                                   térmica del disipador, es la que debo despejar)

                       125°C > 85°C + 2.1W*(5°C/W + Rd)

                       Rd < 14.05°C/W

5° **Bien acá están mis dudas:

                   -Si escojo un disipador con Rd ~ 10°C/W para tener un buen margen de seguridad, que dimensiones debe tener este?
                    Lo que pasa es que he buscado en Google y no encuentro un buen catalogo de disipadores...

                   -El cálculo total del consumo de corriente del circuito es razonable? I = 300mA

                   -La temperatura ambiente que elegí para dentro del capot de un auto esta mas o menos en los margenes? Ta = 85°C

Bueno desde ya muchas gracias a los que puedan echarme una mano o a los que lo intenten. Saludos compañeros!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 18, 2009)

No te compliques la vida, si lo vasa instalar en un auro, utiliza el propio chasis como refrigerador


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2009)

Un burro que conozco escribió esto.

El ejemplo del principio está hecho con un... ¡7805 y 0,5A! y hay también links, entre ellos uno "al" fabricante de disipadores de Argentina.

Una leída te va a dar una mano con tu asunto.

Saludos


----------



## 0110110h (Ago 18, 2009)

Cacho gracias! mira vos, a esa fabrica le compra los disipadores electrónica Mendoza mejor imposible.
Con una u pequeña pero un poco mas grande que la del ejemplo y pegada al chasis del auto como dice "elosciloscopio" va a sobrar.
Gracias muchachos!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2009)

De nada 0110110h.

Cuando te decía que es "el" fabricante argentino de dispadores, me refería precisamente a eso. Es raro encontrar de otras marcas/fabricantes, y ahí tenés una lista con los modelos y las resistencias térmicas.

Saludos


----------

